# Ipod won't sync, playlists missing



## jk419 (Jun 18, 2009)

My ipod won't sync new songs and existing playlists. From reading other posts it looks like I should try reinstalling itunes, following the directions here http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ Will all my songs still be there after I reinstall? & do I uninstall itunes on my computer first? Thanks!


----------

